# ftp server problems



## Jabes (Feb 1, 2008)

I was having problems with my internet so my isp (verizon) reset my ip address (external) and now I can't get into my ftp from my external ip but I can get into it from my home network and I was able to get into it before my isp reset my ip so I'm confused about wat happened 
if anybody has any ideas they would be appreciated


----------



## axgrinder73 (Feb 1, 2008)

Are you trying to access it from your new external IP?


----------



## Jabes (Feb 1, 2008)

yea I went to whatismyip.com and I'm going to the ip it gives me on there with ftp:// in front of it


----------



## Jabes (Feb 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## axgrinder73 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmmmm! Did your ISP reset your router when they changed your IP? Possibly erasing your port forwarding rule?


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 1, 2008)

axgrinder73 said:


> Hmmmmm! Did your ISP reset your router when they changed your IP? Possibly erasing your port forwarding rule?



How can they reset your router?


----------



## Trizoy (Feb 1, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> How can they reset your router?



seriously...

The forwarding you use has not been updated. When you get home go to whatismyip.com and use that. If you have a client which should be updating your ip, check to make sure it is still on.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 1, 2008)

Trizoy said:


> seriously...
> 
> The forwarding you use has not been updated. When you get home go to whatismyip.com and use that. If you have a client which should be updating your ip, check to make sure it is still on.



Forwarding is bound to a MAC address or an internal private IP address, which most likely doesn't change at all.  The external IP is the only one that changed, so it should still work.

I suggest you look into www.dyndns.org and run that software on your FTP and then add that info into your router if it supports it.


----------



## Jabes (Feb 1, 2008)

port forwarding is still all there and I ran a port scanner and port 21 is open so


----------



## Jabes (Feb 2, 2008)

bump anybody?


----------



## tremmor (Feb 2, 2008)

dyndns.org

if your ip is changing you can set up a free account here.
it will look up your ip and if it changes it will redirect to your ftp server.
don't ping or they will shut you down.


----------



## Jabes (Feb 2, 2008)

its not a problem with me not knowing my ip its just that I can't get into the ftp server


----------



## tremmor (Feb 2, 2008)

try the above Jabes and if it does not work then reply. maybe you still don't have something setup properly at the server end or router. if you check your ip and from another computer in the house you should be able to go outside of the network on the wan side and access your server. take down the firewall 1st. this may be the problem. its a start. i went through this years ago . once ya figure it out then ya won't forget. think of it as another adventure.

cheeers........

actually you don't need the dyns entry yet. 
it was mentioned above whatismyip.com
take the firewall down.


----------



## Jabes (Feb 2, 2008)

turned the firewall of and it still isn't working the strange thing is that I used to be able to get into it and then my isp reset my ip on the server and now I can't get in


----------



## tremmor (Feb 3, 2008)

in your router you should have something similar :

virtual server
192.168.1.258
ftp 21, 10,000-10010

this would be the redirection of the server  and allow 10 for access.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe your ISP is blocking the port, ever consider that?


----------



## tremmor (Feb 3, 2008)

i think he may be right. im using comcast and 21 works.
try something like 2121. if not then research at google.
other ports ftp.

I'll look for a non standard port in the morning.
it has to be free.


----------



## Jabes (Feb 3, 2008)

the ports where open before because the ftp server was running and I could get into it remotely so I doubt that they would have closed it because advanced port scanner says there open


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 3, 2008)

well look at the facts

It was working before

They changed your IP

Not working any longer.

So, unless you changed something in your configuration it should still work.  I can go to any of my servers and change their IP (for FTP) and then remap the server no problem.

My IP changes all the time and I can remote into via remote desktop and I never have a problem.  So, using deductive logic, either something is wrong with your configuration, or they noticed what you were doing and closed the port.


----------



## tremmor (Feb 3, 2008)

Im sorry, im not a techie on this subject. tlarkin is most likely right. i thought about it. i remember something similar when i started. i won't give up though. 
if your working on the lan (local area network) side and not the wan then i would think its the port. they will block it, but depends on your provider. who is it?
im out of ideas to be honest. im creating more work for ya. thats what im thinking though.    

tremmor

you may have to uninstall and start over if you were working before.
who's your provider.
what server software?


----------



## Jabes (Feb 3, 2008)

I just ran a port probe and now its saying 21 is closed so I'm on the phone with my isp (verizon)


----------



## Jabes (Feb 3, 2008)

great my ports aren't forwarding again


----------



## Jabes (Feb 3, 2008)

got it fixed I had to dmz host to my ip address


----------



## tremmor (Feb 3, 2008)

When the novelty wears off try some whip asss software called realvnc enterprise. gotta love this sheet. remote software, fix other computers and access remotely. uses port 5800, 5900 and many others.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope you aren't running windows on that DMZ.  Just opened up a possibility for it to be attacked and exploited.


----------



## tremmor (Feb 3, 2008)

agreed. find a diffirent port. 
I forgot. i'll look later.
may want to try 5800, 5801 or something similar.
i have a list. i can't find it.


----------

